# emerge --sync does not work with wireless interface

## sensimuc

Hi guys,

when im trying emerge --sync with my wired interface (net.e*) everything works without any problems.

As soon im shutting down net.e* and starting net.w* (wireless device) and trying to sync im getting only timeout errors. Im using my home wlan router, so no public network if that matters.

The last (6th) try gives the following output

```
>>> Starting retry 6 of 6 with rsync://[2607:f740:0:29:230:48ff:fef8:a064]/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 2607:f740:0:29:230:48ff:fef8:a064 (2607:f740:0:29:230:48ff:fef8:a064): Network is unreachable (101)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(122) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync.gentoo.org
```

The wireless connection itself works fine. At least when its about pinging and browsing sites.

My first idea was it might be a firewall setting but as im not using any firewalls for gentoo (checked my router settings but firewall is disabled). Couldn't see also any port forwardings/filterings or anything else which could cause this problem. As im using wireless connections only since some days im really unexperienced when its about this topic.

Any idea what im missing here?

----------

## Maitreya

Could you try to assign a rsync server, preferably a ipv4?

EDIT

For example :

SYNC="rsync://140.211.166.189/gentoo-portage"

So it wont do a lookup.

----------

## sensimuc

Will try that Maitreya.

Just found out that imap is also blocked so it seems to me is most likely a problem or lets say a configuration topic of my router.

----------

